
South Australian Visa for Entrepreneurs - andrewstuart
https://www.fixe.org.au/visa-for-enterpreneurs
======
andrewstuart
They don't seem to draw much attention to the availability pf 10Gbps broadband
in Adelaide.

[https://www.cityofadelaide.com.au/business/ten-gigabit-
adela...](https://www.cityofadelaide.com.au/business/ten-gigabit-adelaide/)

------
masonic
Australia has _state-specific_ visas?

